# B13 transmission in a b14



## Beer4Blood (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey guys after scouring the internet I can't find much relevant data on this topic. So my second gear synchro is going in my 97 200sx se-r. I've found another se-r tranny but it's from a b13. Anyone if this will be a direct swap? My axles will fit etc?


----------

